
Oral History of Dave House (2004) [pdf] - okket
http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/access/text/2012/04/102658299-05-01-acc.pdf#page=32
======
chipotle_coyote
It might be worth mentioning who Dave House is, as I certainly didn't know the
name. To quote his bio at the Computer History Museum:

Dave House began his career in 1965 as a computer designer at Raytheon
Computer and Communications Division. In 1968 he joined Honeywell Computer
Control Division and in 1972 became director of computer development at
Microdata. In 1974, House joined Intel Corp., and in 1978 became general
manager of the company's Microcomputer Components Division. Over the next 13
years he lead the organization that developed the company's leading
microprocessor product line, including the 386, 486, Pentium and Pentium II
Processors, and grew that business from $40M to $4B per year. He also managed
the team that developed the highly successful “Intel Inside” marketing
program; the words “Intel Inside” were his.

After Intel, he went into networking, becoming the Chairman/CEO of Bay
Networks, President of Nortel Networks, and Chairman/CEO of Allegro Networks.
Currently he's Chairman of Brocade.

[http://www.computerhistory.org/trustee/dave-
house](http://www.computerhistory.org/trustee/dave-house)

------
msla
Why isn't this marked as a PDF? Does Hacker News not do that anymore?

~~~
dang
It sure does! Done now.

